# How to prevent ball ache?



## HayeLondon (30 Jun 2011)

Hi all,

Every time I return to commuting in London by bicycle, I always end up having to take a break after developing ball ache. The ache is dull and noticeable but not painful and I guess the cause is a small cyst which I've previously had checked. Now I don't know if the ache is caused simply by the general vibrations of cycling for 30 mins, twice daily, or if because the seat or clothing is wrong, but I'd really appreciate some ideas on what I can try.

I've tried various seats, all fairly 'normal' of various widths, and I wear lycra shorts with padding. Has anyone else come across such a problem? Or could I be given some suggestions on what clothing or seat would be best? I'm a little lost at what to do, would love to be able to cycle in weekly but at the moment it's uncomfortable to do any more than 2 days a week.

Sorry if this post is a little blunt and thanks for any ideas.


----------



## JohnHenry (30 Jun 2011)

As Wimbledon is in full (ahem) swing "new balls please". 

You say the cyst has been checked - should you have it removed? Definately check the seat height and maybe go for a shock absorbing seat post.


----------



## blockend (30 Jun 2011)

I get a numb nob, sometimes numb nuts too. I assume whatever part I'm sitting on is isolating a nerve to my bits. Usually it's relieved after 30 seconds standing but in my audax days it could last for 24 hours or more. A side effect of sitting on a one inch piece of leather no doubt.


----------



## zoxed (30 Jun 2011)

(Probably not the answer you are looking for, but ...)
I wasted years (decades?) trying different saddles, shorts, creams, bike adjustments.
Then I bought a recumbent. Never looked back :-)


----------



## Arsen Gere (30 Jun 2011)

There are two main types of saddle, one a solid piece like the traditional brooks and one with a split or gap in the middle Selle do a few of these plus others.

The numb nob effect is more common the solid type from pressure on the urethra and nerves, it can lead to priapism but it is rare.

Chaffing tends to be caused by too high a saddle, it causes a roll effect from side to side and you can see the heels are turned in a bit.
Ball ache could be due to your position, on a road bike riding on the drops or tri bars, the prone position can be a knacker number but can be relieved by dropping the nose of the saddle.

Peddalling in very low gears can contribute too, you see mountain bikers out sometimes spinning like crazy and going nowhere. 
The more load on your feet the less on your seat, 94 rpm is optimal for me.

But even the pro's get numb from being in the saddle, you will see the tour rumbling along like a Sunday ride and people get out of the saddle and stretch so don't expect to be in the same position all the time without being a bit numb, move about a bit.

I would suggest trying to break up the journey in to two lots, so you ride in one day, public transport home and do the reverse so you become used to riding every day. But do try changing things like height, tilt and forwards/backwards until it feels better. Do what feels good not what the books say we are all built differently.

And get that cyst fixed.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Jun 2011)

Might also be looking to see if you saddle is level. If the nose is tilted upwards that could be your cause.

Oh yes and get the cyst sorted!


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (30 Jun 2011)

Arsen Gere said:


> The numb nob effect is more common the solid type from pressure on the urethra and nerves, it can lead to priapism but it is rare.



The good Lord works in myserious ways - now where's my old saddle.

+1 for the fix


----------



## henshaw11 (6 Jul 2011)

IMO have another word with the doc and get the cyst sorted - might be worth asking him if you might be vulnerable to twisting 'em, which might be the case if you're..err....baggy.

One word (well, several) of warning - if it gets worse GET TO A HOSPITAL ASAP !
As a teenager/in my 20's I not infrequently woke with an ache in the nuts - I'd shuffle myself around a bit and it'd settle down. Except one day it didn't - got a lot worse before it subsided - by which point it was too late - one dead testicle. By the time it was taken out on t'other side of the weekend - 3 days or so later - it was getting a bit nasty (according to the consultant), scrotum looked like it had a large avocado in one side, 6 inch incision in my belly, and a **very** tense few months 'til I got the remaining testicle stitched to the scrotum to stop that wandering around too 

T'other thing that *might* cause an ache in the testicles is a varicocele - basically a varicose vein in there, it'll probably just feel a little swollen somewhere around the top (at least it is in my case). Obviously anything lumpy in there needs to be checked with the doc regardless.

Unrelated, but I now ride a recumbent - tho' the one thing I have trouble with is trying to get the remaining testicle to sit comfortably when I'm wearing (bib) shorts - longs with less padding seem to cause less trouble.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2011)

^  ^


----------



## vorsprung (7 Jul 2011)

blockend said:


> I get a numb nob, sometimes numb nuts too. I assume whatever part I'm sitting on is isolating a nerve to my bits. Usually it's relieved after 30 seconds standing but in my audax days it could last for 24 hours or more. A side effect of sitting on a one inch piece of leather no doubt.



Get a shorter stem. No, that is not a euphemism. If the bar to saddle distance is not so great, the angle of sitting is altered and there is less pressure on the parts that cause this problem.

Another solution and it worked for me is to get a saddle with slot in it


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

vorsprung said:


> Another solution and it worked for me is to get a saddle with slot in it



A love channel as some manufactures call them


----------



## Arsen Gere (8 Jul 2011)

While you are gettting the cyst sorted try implants; they'd stop the real ones gettng squashed.

http://www.spirehealthcare.com/card...nsultants/Our-Treatments/Testicular-Implants/

Stick to an even number though.


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (8 Jul 2011)

Cut them off. ...... Problem solved !!!


----------

